# Royal Pains



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 20, 2009)

It has the dude from West Wing! I love him! I think this will replace Greys as my medical drama fix, even though this looks like it will be more funny than dramatic...


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

I think that it looks funny, I may watch a couple of episodes. I have a feeling that it is going to get old after the first season though...


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2009)

What network is it on? What day is it playing? I haven't heard of it yet...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 27, 2009)

Its on USA and the premiere is a week from tomorrow.. Heres a little preview of it, i recognized the main guy from What Women Want, remember he was the kinda sleezy guy Mel Gibson worked with? 

It was on TV Guide's "hot list" for the summer so i'm gonna check it out


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you guys watch?? i thought it was great! i LOVED Dr Hank.. and i really liked the Hamptons setting, makes me wanna buy a house there! LOL.. Good set up episode too....


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 5, 2009)

I totally meant to try and catch it


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 7, 2009)

Watched it today, thought it was pretty cute. I agree i think it will get old really soon, not alot of substance to go.

My fave part is when the non dr. brother was leaving the hotel room and said "I love you" and hank said "I like you" rofl


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 7, 2009)

loved it!!  i was so glad the first epi was hour and half, i wanted to keep watching!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 8, 2009)

I loved it! I thought it was a great premiere, entertaining but still got all the plot set up stuff out of the way...I think its great that Hank has a heart, I a little bit have a crush on him... I just loved the scene where Hank wants to go with the teenage boy (what a great actor!) on the helicopter.  I almost cried.

So glad that i decided to give this show a chance. im definitely sticking with it!


----------



## kimberlane (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey I have been watching this show since last week and was surprised to see a thread already. I really liked it. And don't really see how some of you think it will get old fast. Its a medical drama, every drama like that is sick people getting fixed or dieing and they seem to be pretty popular. Also, there is the mcgyver aspect to it, which I hope they use more than just the first episode. Hank is super cute, at first I didn't think so, but then it just hit me "wow, he's hot." Maybe that has to do with his character to though. He is so nice, and the brother is cute, too. I can already totally see his ex-fiance trying to come back in the picture and ruin things for him and whats-her-name head of the hospital love interest. I hope it goes on anyway. Summer tv usually sucks, this is one of the good ones, it better stay.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree, kimberlane, i dont think it will get old either.. Its just another case-of-the-week show and theres tons of possible directions they can go in!

Check out this sneak peak for tomorrow night! Its Blairs mom from Gossip Girl! Cant wait, i looooove her


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 13, 2010)

Season premiere is June 3! Yay, I loved this show last summer!


----------



## tara_hearts (May 13, 2010)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f222/royal-pains-139709/

^^^ here is your original royal pains thread, they probably should be joined together.

But yes, I am totally stoked for the new season.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 19, 2010)

Ahh here we go, it's coming back June 3! Who's excited?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2010)

I'm super excited!  I think this show is great!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 27, 2010)

Is there a thread for Burn Notice yet too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love watching Royal Pains after. I'm interested to see how "The Fonz" does as the brothers' dad.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 28, 2010)

I love both shows, Hawaii02 - i can't wait for them BOTH to premiere next Thursday! And yeah The Fonz is gonna be awesome as the boys dads!

Has everyone seen this Burn Notice crossover promo? Hilarious - i love how USA does these!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jun 2, 2010)

woo hoo! Royal Pains AND Burn Notice start tomorrow!


----------

